# Fermi: Umbenennung in letzter Minute?



## Explosiv (4. Februar 2010)

*Fermi: Umbenennung in letzter Minute?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Laut mehreren Medienberichten zufolge, soll Nvidias neue Namensgebung für die kommenden Fermi-Grafikkarten erst in letzter Minute beschlossen worden sein.
So berichtet HARTWARE.NET und Fudzilla, aber auch andere Hardware-Portale, dass die GeForce GTX 470 und 480 in Wirklichkeit tatsächlich als GeForce GTX 360 und 380 eingeführt werden sollten.  

So soll sich Nvidia kurzfristig entschlossen haben, die neuen Modelle umzubenennen, bevor diese offiziell erscheinen. Der Grund dafür liegt darin, da Nvidia erneut Kritik von den Medien erntete, da Sie durch die Namensänderungen der bereits etwas ältere Modelle unter dem vermeintlich neueren GeForce-300-Produktnamen laufen hatten. Somit möchte Nvidia sich wahrscheilich von der etwas älteren GT300-Serie abgrenzen, was auch dringend nötig ist, da nur so auch etwaige technische Missverständnisse vermieden werden können. 

Aus diesem Grund folgte der Sprung zur GeForce-400-Reihe. Unklar ist jedoch, warum Nvidia keine GTX 460 vorgesehen hat und vorerst nur eine GTX 470 präsentiert. Evtl. lässt es den Schluss zu, dass sich die GTX470 leistungsmäßig nur leicht von der GTX480 unterscheidet.
Genauere Informationen werden auf der CeBIT im März erwartet.

Quelle: 

HARTWARE.NET
Fudzilla
Hardware-Infos


----------



## CentaX (4. Februar 2010)

Sie wären ja viel schlauer, wenn sie ihre 2 Jahre alten Schei*karten gar nicht mehr weiter umbenennen würden ...
Langsam wird das Namenschaos bei ihnen aber lächerlich ^^


----------



## Hugo78 (4. Februar 2010)

@Explosiv
*Gibt doch schon eine 2 Tage alte News auf der Seite dazu.*
Geforce GTX 480 und Geforce GTX 470:...

@CentaX
Die Fermireihe jetzt GTX4x0 zu benennen ist doch gut, so grenzt man die DX11 klar von den DX10 und DX10.1 ab.
Schlimmer wäre es tatsächlich gewesen, hätten die 300er  "GTX" DX11 und die kleineren "GT" nur DX10.1.


----------



## DarkMo (4. Februar 2010)

so is das umbenennen wenigstens nich mehr so ne miese tour, wie anfänglich. is zwar immernoch nich die feine englische, aber immerhin etwas ehrlicher nun wie vorher...


----------



## schrubby67 (4. Februar 2010)

Abwarten bis die ersten erschienen sind


----------



## anselm (4. Februar 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Sie wären ja viel schlauer, wenn sie ihre 2 Jahre alten Schei*karten gar nicht mehr weiter umbenennen würden ...
> Langsam wird das Namenschaos bei ihnen aber lächerlich ^^



Stimmt! 
Die sollten mal damit aufhören immer wieder karten umzubebennen.
Leute die sich nicht so auskennen, werden da ja schon über den Tisch gezogen.


----------



## Explosiv (4. Februar 2010)

@Hugo78, dass Thema hier befasst sich ausschließlich damit, warum Nvidia diesen Schritt gegangen ist .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## icecold (4. Februar 2010)

Naja Hauptsache sie entscheiden sich irgendwann, aber spätestens bis zum Verkaufsstart.


----------



## Hugo78 (4. Februar 2010)

@Explosiv
Warum NV diesen Schrit gegangen ist, wird aber auch nicht aus den Vermutungen klar, auf die deine Lesernews basiert.

Es gibt keine Erklärung seitens NV oder NV Partner, nur Vermutungen von Fudzilla und Co.

Dieses Gerücht, NV nennt die Fermi jetzt 480 und 470, weil sie sich in der Kritik sehen, ist das übliche einseitig redundante Bashing.

Bei der GTX280/260 hat damals auch keiner verstanden warum man diese nicht gleich GTX1x0 nennt.
Ja bis dann die kleineren OEM versionen der 100er Serie kamen.

Die aktuellen kleinen 300er kann man ja auch nicht im freien Handel kaufen, also werden die auch "OEM only" sein.
Kritik am umlabeln, bekommt NV ja nicht erst seit gestern ab und hat sie bisher auch nicht gestört, 
und so glaub ich nicht das sie das jetzt so sehr juckt, das sie jetzt in letzter Minute die Namensgebung geändert hätten.


----------



## Explosiv (4. Februar 2010)

Naja, mir scheint aber eher, dass Nvidia ziemlich unter Druck steht, nicht nur wegen dem verspäteten Release. Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr seltsam, warum Nvidia zum Beispiel ihre gesamten Notebook-Chips refresht, in Form der GT3XX-Reihe. 
Das lässt mich nur vermuten, dass es Nvidia von herein klar war, dass Sie es nicht pünktlich schaffen werden, in diesem Segment rechtzeitig DX11-fähige Chips anzubieten, so können Sie immerhin überhaupt etwas anbieten. Denn nichts ist schlechter, wenn man gar nichts verkaufen kann. 
Eine komplette Generation zu überspringen, kommt auch nicht all zu oft vor, demnach müssen dafür schon besondere Umstände vorhanden sein, wenn sich ein Hersteller zu diesem Schritt entschließt.
Das Nvidia ihren Fermi in GTX4XX umbenennt ist eigentlich logisch, denn so steht dem Hersteller frei, ein komplett neues Portfolio aufzustellen, auch wenn Sie dafür nochmals einmalig eine Rüge der Medien kassiert.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Hendrix !!! (4. Februar 2010)

Wie immer erst wen man richtig ******** baut spielt man oben mit.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (4. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, mir scheint aber eher, dass Nvidia ziemlich unter Druck steht, nicht nur wegen dem verspäteten Release. Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr seltsam, warum Nvidia zum Beispiel ihre gesamten Notebook-Chips refresht, in Form der GT3XX-Reihe.
> Das lässt mich nur vermuten, dass es Nvidia von herein klar war, dass Sie es nicht pünktlich schaffen werden, in diesem Segment rechtzeitig DX11-fähige Chips anzubieten, so können Sie immerhin überhaupt etwas anbieten. Denn nichts ist schlechter, wenn man gar nichts verkaufen kann.
> Eine komplette Generation zu überspringen, kommt auch nicht all zu oft vor, demnach müssen dafür schon besondere Umstände vorhanden sein, wenn sich ein Hersteller zu diesem Schritt entschließt.
> Das Nvidia ihren Fermi in GTX4XX umbenennt ist eigentlich logisch, denn so steht dem Hersteller frei, ein komplett neues Portfolio aufzustellen, auch wenn Sie dafür nochmals einmalig eine Rüge der Medien kassiert.
> ...


 

RICHTIG !

Und das mit den Notbooks - Chips ist auch erklärlich. Die werden nämlich noch länger auf sich warten lassen. Deswgen werden die alten Chips umgelabelt (was für ein Wort)  Somit kann Nvidia ihren OEM Partnern noch was bieten und verliert dadurch nicht soviele Kunden an ATI. Ist aber nur meine Einschätzung.


----------



## Zoon (4. Februar 2010)

GTX400 = Fermi, als GT oder GTS 300 werden dann sämtliche GT200 Dinger umbenannt ...


----------



## Einer von Vielen (4. Februar 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> GTX400 = Fermi, als GT oder GTS 300 werden dann sämtliche GT200 Dinger umbenannt ...


Genau, damit man den alten Scheiß loswird!


----------



## herethic (4. Februar 2010)

Die könnten ihr Grakas auch "Pcghx-Member sind Scheissse"nennen,mir wäre es egal.


----------



## Sturmi (4. Februar 2010)

Hach wenn ich für jeden Post von Explosiv , der einzig und allein auf Nvidia-Bashing abzielt, nen Euro bekommen hätte .... 

Aber BTT

Ist doch schön das sie die neuen Karten jetz von den Umgelabelten abgrenzen. Wenn sie die 360 bzw.380 genannt hätten, würden sich alle aufregen das man die Low- und Highendkarten nicht unterscheiden kann.

So ala "Wie mans macht ists verkehrt".


----------



## Genghis99 (4. Februar 2010)

Boah - die Kuh haben sie zu tief ins Eis geritten. Da müssten sie einen deutlichen Schnitt machen in der Namensgebung. Vielleicht sogar "Geforce" dran glauben lassen.
Vielleicht wäre sowas wie "NVidia 7 Series" oder kurz "NV7xxx"  eine Notrettung und Anlehnung an Windows 7.
Aber die Leute kriegen Sodbrennen wenn sie schon wieder GeForce 3xx hören müssen -


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2010)

ist doch egal wie, hauptsache sie ist fast doppelt so schnell wie die schnellste ati. mir is es latte, ob 3xx oder 4xx.


----------



## Tytator (4. Februar 2010)

Die ganze Namensgebung von Nvidia ist totaler Blödsinn. Man brauch doch Karten nicht vorne immer nach Zahlen benennen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre: z.B. für die GTX480: A_GTX-Rev.0 und für die GTX470: A_GTS-Rev.0 usw. für die kleineren Karten. 
Dabei würde es nur eine GTX geben. Einfach GTX,GTS,GT,G und das noch kleinere Zeug ist eh egal. Die MGPU-Karten würden dann A_GTE-... heißen, E für "Extreme". Ein GTZ wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.

Alles was später rauskommt hat dann ein B_... davor und wenn das Alphabet um ist gibt es Doppelbuchstaben, aber wahrscheinlich gibts die Firma nichtmal mehr so lange.

Alte Karten kriegen dann eine höhere "Rev." aber nicht so, wie bei der 9800GTX oder anderen Karten die 20mal umbenannt werden.


----------



## maxe (4. Februar 2010)

@ Sash: Recht hast du!


----------



## The_Final (4. Februar 2010)

Tytator schrieb:


> Die ganze Namensgebung von Nvidia ist totaler Blödsinn. Man brauch doch Karten nicht vorne immer nach Zahlen benennen.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre: z.B. für die GTX480: A_GTX-Rev.0 und für die GTX470: A_GTS-Rev.0 usw. für die kleineren Karten.
> Dabei würde es nur eine GTX geben. Einfach GTX,GTS,GT,G und das noch kleinere Zeug ist eh egal. Die MGPU-Karten würden dann A_GTE-... heißen, E für "Extreme". Ein GTZ wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
> ...


Dieses Namensschema wäre für den Kunden sicher übersichtlicher.


----------



## Explosiv (4. Februar 2010)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Hach wenn ich für jeden Post von Explosiv , der einzig und allein auf Nvidia-Bashing abzielt, nen Euro bekommen hätte ....
> 
> .



Höh, eine sachlich geschriebene News, mit drei Quellen ist Bashing  ? 

Begriffserklärung: Bashing (von englisch bashing „öffentliche Beschimpfung“ bzw. bash „heftiger Schlag“) bezeichnet.

Nachdem Du jetzt auch weißt, was das Wort bedeutet, zeig mir bitte die Stelle .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

Ich finde den name grotten häslich...Aber solange sie ne menge power haben passt alles.


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Februar 2010)

Die Namen sind mir eh egal. Die sollen lieber mal einen gescheiten bench machen, damit man mal sieht was die Karten leisten.


----------



## Killer Mandarine (5. Februar 2010)

mmmmmmhhhhhhh... mit Zimt..!

hab gehört es soll ein Bundle geben, bei dem der TWIMTBP-DirectX11-PhysX-Titel Duke Nukem Forever dabei ist.

Der Release-Termin der 5870 ist jetzt schon fast 5 Monate her und es gibt noch nichtmal Benchmarks der Karte.


----------



## meratheus (5. Februar 2010)

Warum hier einige immer so derart ausfällig werden müssen.!?

Wie Nvidea ihre Fermi-Karten bezeichnet ist doch weniger wichtig. Wenn ich an einer Karte interessiert bin sind für mich doch die Specifications wichtig und nicht wie dat Dingen heißt.
Des weiteren verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich über so etwas aufregen kann (weil es Nvidea ist?). Wenn ich früher noch an Ati denke, z.B. 9800 Pro und wie sie alle hießen, und dann auf einmal 800XT (als Beispiel) bis mittlerweile heute zur 5970. Da haben sich die Leute doch auch nicht so aufgeregt. Und mal ehrlich, wen interresiert es noch wenn die Karte auf dem Board steckt und im Gehäuse ihre Arbeit verrichtet? Das was die Karte an Performance bringt ist dann nur noch entscheidend.

Wenn die ersten Fermis auf dem Markt sind wird sich ja herausstellen, ob das lange Warten mit einem Top oder Flop belohnt wird.


MfG Meratheus


----------



## sentinel1 (5. Februar 2010)

Welche Relevanz hat ein Name?

Nüschts.

Ok, wenn ne GraKa "911 Trubo" heißen würde OK, aber sonst!?
Und durch Verwirrung bleiben High-End-Karten relativ bezahlbar, also abregen.
Ne Firma kann kein Wohltäter sein, sonst hätten wir heute alle Mann ne abgespeckte TNT1 MX am Start!!!
Und nen Open-Source -(prealpha=last release) Treiber zum selber anpassen.


----------



## KeTTenHuND (5. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Welche Relevanz hat ein Name?
> 
> Nüschts.
> 
> ...


Namen sind Schall & Rauch - mehr nicht. Und die Kosten haben sich zur damaligen Zeit auch nicht wirklich verändert . Habe damals für eine 9700 Pro U.E. 409€ auf den Tisch gelegt - und das war der EK + Märchensteuer. 
Also von daher - pff.

P.S.: Dennoch könnten sie den Fermi mal langsam auf den Markt schieben und wenn das Dingen "Hans ohne Dampf" heisst .

//so long
KeTTe


----------



## mmayr (5. Februar 2010)

Für mich war diese News interessant. Hatte ich vorher nicht so gewusst. 

@Hugo
Ziemlich wertvoll deine Posts, dass da schon mal eine ähniche News war. Solche Beiträge fallen für mich unter den Begriff "Spam"!
Vielleicht schreibst selber mal eine brauchbare News und hörst auf, bemühte Poster zu "maßregeln"!

Mfg mmayr


----------



## tm0975 (5. Februar 2010)

TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> RICHTIG !
> 
> Und das mit den Notbooks - Chips ist auch erklärlich. Die werden nämlich noch länger auf sich warten lassen. Deswgen werden die alten Chips umgelabelt (was für ein Wort)  Somit kann Nvidia ihren OEM Partnern noch was bieten und verliert dadurch nicht soviele Kunden an ATI. Ist aber nur meine Einschätzung.



der witz an der ganzen scahe ist ja, dass die OEMs drauf stehen und diesen mist gern mitmachen.

1. die technick kennen sie schon
2. sie können marketingmäßig wieder die wunderkeule schwingen

90% der käufer haben halt keine ahnung und auf die setzt nvidia. zz würde so gut wie niemand eine nvidia-karte kaufen, würde er eine rationale kaufentsccheidung treffen. es gibt in jedem preisbereit ein besseres ati-modell. und die nvidia-modelle sind sogar noch teuer geworden. 170€ für ne gtx260. dazu fehlen mir die worte. wer kauft so nen alten müll noch?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (5. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> der witz an der ganzen scahe ist ja, dass die OEMs drauf stehen und diesen mist gern mitmachen.
> 
> 1. die technick kennen sie schon
> 2. sie können marketingmäßig wieder die wunderkeule schwingen
> ...


 
Die ganz harten NV-fanboys, die sich ihr triple SLI mit den karten aufbauen wollen. LOL

Lustig ist auch, dass man hier Kommentare lesen kann, die ja schon beleidigend sind aber solange die PRO NV und gegen den Autor der News sind, wird hier wohl nix von den PCGH-Moderatoren unternommen.


----------



## Dennisth (5. Februar 2010)

Das wird bestimmt lustig:

Jeder "DAU" kauft sich eine 390GTX weil er denkt er hätte die High-End Fermi-Karte für total wenig Geld bekommen und lacht die ATiler aus und muss zuhause mit entsetzen feststellen, dass es nur eine 9800 GTX ist.

Tja warum hat NV das wohl gemacht? Richtig weil jetzt jeder glaubt die Fermikarten würden die Nr. 3XX tragen. Damit möchte NV möglichst viel von den "billigen" G92b Chips verkaufen.

Also wenn die 480 GTX endlich mal rauskommt sollte die mehr als 50-70% MEHR Leistung gegenüber der 5870 haben. Alles andere wäre lächerlich, da NV schon fast 6 Monate Zeit für Optimierungen hat. Vielleicht kommt die 480 GTX wirklich im Bundle mit Duke Nukem Forever (Alpha/Beta).

Ich habe meine XFX 4890 und ich bin zufrieden damit. Ich kann alles auf maximum + AA/AF spielen (22 Zoll).

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Hademe (5. Februar 2010)

Also ohne Mist, aber langsam geht mir Nvidia so richtig auf den Sack mit ihrem Rebranding-Mist da dauernd. 
Bei den Fermis kann ichs ja noch verstehen das man sich nicht so ganz einig ist, zumindest vor der Veröffentlichung. Aber wenn die erstmal auf dem Markt sind, fällt Nvidia ein sie vielleicht GTX 2000548572690875 zu nennen, sodass sich wirklich niemand mehr auskennt. Weil da ist ja dann noch die GTX 37319764913876491, welche aber schon 10 Jahre alt ist, auf der Geforce 5 Technik basiert, und 200 mal umbenannt wurde.
Mit dieser irreführung der Kunden versucht Nvidia doch nur den alten Schrott loszuwerden den sonst keiner kauft.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (5. Februar 2010)

Die User-News werden auch immer mieser


----------



## Zoon (5. Februar 2010)

Naaj das mit der Umbenennerei ist nun mal nicht nur NVIDIA. Kauft euch ein Golf 6 das ist nur ein Golf 5 mit anderen Lichtern und das wars. Meinetwegen auch nen Audi A3 oder Tiguan oder Touran oder Caddy oder Eos oder Skoda Oktavia oder Seat Leon, letztendlich ist alles ein Golf.


----------



## The_Final (5. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> 170€ für ne gtx260. dazu fehlen mir die worte. wer kauft so nen alten müll noch?


Die GTX260 ist ja auch schon uralt, die meisten Spiele laufen darauf gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Shi (5. Februar 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Die GTX260 ist ja auch schon uralt, die meisten Spiele laufen darauf gar nicht mehr.



Ach hier gehts um GTX 260er? Hat jemand noch eine, ich sammele alte Karten, zahl euch auch den Versand


----------



## Eiche (5. Februar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ach hier gehts um GTX 260er? Hat jemand noch eine, ich sammele alte Karten, zahl euch auch den Versand


dann kannste dir ja gleich den alten chip holen der GF100 heissen sollte  der ist bestimmt billiger als ne Königin


----------



## Shibi (5. Februar 2010)

Bestimmt werden bald die GT 3XX Modelle in GT 4XX umbenannt. Zutrauen würde ichs denen. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## LOGIC (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe das sich das wartebn auch ordentlich auszahlt...weil sonst hätt ich mir schon längst ne HD 5870 zulegen können.


----------



## windows (5. Februar 2010)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt lustig:
> Also wenn die 480 GTX endlich mal rauskommt sollte die mehr als 50-70% MEHR Leistung gegenüber der 5870 haben. Alles andere wäre lächerlich, da NV schon fast 6 Monate Zeit für Optimierungen hat.



Wie geil ist das denn?

Die haben 6 Monate Zeit gehabt und die Graka soll 50%-70% mehr Leistung haben. Normalerweise hat eine neue Generation nicht mal so einen großen Leistungsunterschied. Ich meine das kann durchaus sein, das die neue Generation so schnell ist, aber lächerlich wären 30% Leistungsunterschied auch nicht.

Sorry, das war nicht als persönlicher Angriff gemeint.
Ich fand´s nur so witzig. Falls du dich beleidigt fühlst, schreib mir bitte eine PN und ich ändere den Text bzw. lösche ihn.

Back to Topic:
Wenn die nächste Generation wirklick so heißen sollte, wäre das meiner Meinung nach logisch, ganz im Gegensatz zu der sonstigen Namensgebung von nvidia.

MFG
windows


----------



## Dennisth (5. Februar 2010)

windows schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn?
> 
> Die haben 6 Monate Zeit gehabt und die Graka soll 50%-70% mehr Leistung haben. Normalerweise hat eine neue Generation nicht mal so einen großen Leistungsunterschied. Ich meine das kann durchaus sein, das die neue Generation so schnell ist, aber lächerlich wären 30% Leistungsunterschied auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ach verdammt ich habe die  und  vergessen.

Keine Sorge ich fühle mich nicht beleidigt. 

Ich finde trotzdem, dass der Fermi nach dem ganzen Hype und den netten Herrn von NV schon eine revulution sein sollte. Man darf nicht vergessen das ATI/AMD nicht schläft. 

Irgendwas sagt mir, dass es wohl massive Probleme mit dem Fermi gibt weil es keine neuen News dazu gibt .

@Topic:

Ich wäre ja für folgendes: Die Highendkarte nennen wir Geforce 5871 und die kleinen versionen nennen wir 5781 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## windows (5. Februar 2010)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich finde trotzdem, dass der Fermi nach dem ganzen Hype und den netten Herrn von NV schon eine revulution sein sollte.


Ja, dass sollte er.
Nur man weiß halt irgendwie gar nichts.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Man darf nicht vergessen das ATI/AMD nicht schläft.


und die nächste Architektur dieses bzw. nächstes Jahr kommt.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja für folgendes: Die Highendkarte nennen wir Geforce 5871 und die kleinen versionen nennen wir 5781




MFG
Windows


----------



## mmayr (5. Februar 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Die GTX260 ist ja auch schon uralt, die meisten Spiele laufen darauf gar nicht mehr.


 
Das war hoffentlich als Scherz gemeint? 
Manche User (dich mein ich nicht) verzapfen hier ziemlichen Müll! Nur weil die 5870er momentan die Nase vorn hat, werden NVs (immer noch High End) Karten als "alter Müll" bezeichnet. 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Die ganz harten NV-fanboys, die sich ihr triple SLI mit den karten aufbauen wollen. LOL
> 
> Lustig ist auch, dass man hier Kommentare lesen kann, die ja schon beleidigend sind aber solange die PRO NV und gegen den Autor der News sind, wird hier wohl nix von den PCGH-Moderatoren unternommen.


 
Ich weiß nicht, wer sich hier eher als Fanboy outet!?!?!


----------



## The_Final (6. Februar 2010)

mmayr schrieb:


> Das war hoffentlich als Scherz gemeint?


Ich denke, der Smily am Ende war doch recht eindeutig, oder?


----------



## Blimse (6. Februar 2010)

Soviel Wind wie um den Fermi wurde kaum um nen anderen Chip vor Erscheinen gemacht...Hoffentlich wirds wirklich so eine Rakete. Die Erwartungen sind mittlerweile sehr hoch!


----------



## mmayr (7. Februar 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Smily am Ende war doch recht eindeutig, oder?


 
Wollte nur mal nachfragen, bevor ich wieder etwas falsch interpretiere. Immerhin sollen meine Posts nicht auf Mutmaßungen beruhen!


----------

